# Is it to early for a FALL picture of Abella?



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I couldn't resist posting a picture of Abella surrounded with fall decor. As far as I'm concerned fall can't come soon enough. I pulled down a bin with fall foliage from the attic but I haven't decorated the house for Fall yet - perhaps in the next week or two. Last year my house was all decorated by September 1st as I was preparing to go in for my right shoulder torn rotator cuff surgery.... AND I was even thinking of putting up my Christmas tree in September! lol
What a difference a year makes - Our bodies are amazing!
🌻


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Paulann she's stunning


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Any season would be Abella season at my house. She is gorgeous & so smart. You keep her so beautifully!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Abella is just breath taking!!!!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Can she get any prettier! It Is never too early to see pictures of Abella. I could look at her pictures all day long and I admire how beautifully you groom her. Her coat is magnificent ❤💕❤


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww she is adorable.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Abella is sooooo beautiful! Love the way you make her hair flow so nicely! Abella is super sweet and lovely! Love always to see pictures of her! Dee🐾💞


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Not too early at all. The last week of July I saw Halloween merchandise in a store. That show coat is so beautiful!


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

How old is she and how long did it take to grow her hair that long?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulann - what a beautiful photo of gorgeous Abella. Her coat is gorgeous. I feel so bad that both of mine are in a short cut. Just couldn't deal with their hair during COVID-19. Wanted the grooming to last really long. She's so beautiful.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I couldn't resist posting a picture of Abella surrounded with fall decor. As far as I'm concerned fall can't come soon enough. I pulled down a bin with fall foliage from the attic but I haven't decorated the house for Fall yet - perhaps in the next week or two. Last year my house was all decorated by September 1st as I was preparing to go in for my right shoulder torn rotator cuff surgery.... AND I was even thinking of putting up my Christmas tree in September! lol
> What a difference a year makes - Our bodies are amazing!
> 🌻
> She is exquisite! Thanks for sharing!
> ...


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

crazylady said:


> How old is she and how long did it take to grow her hair that long?


Abella is 6 years old. It took about 1 1/2 years to get her hair longish.....longer than that to get it where I liked it!
The hardest time was the first year. Think of you having a short layered haircut and letting it grow out to a one length style. It can get very frustrating during that period. I have only once taken Abella to the groomer and that was during that first year - she looked like a mess (a cute mess but still a mess) - I had her shaped and trimmed just a little bit. Other than that one time I have done all of her grooming. Abella and I love that time shared together. 
Are you thinking about a show coat too?
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Coster said:


> Abella is sooooo beautiful! Love the way you make her hair flow so nicely! Abella is super sweet and lovely! Love always to see pictures of her! Dee🐾💞


Thank you. Funny how when I first got Abella I was sure I wanted to keep her in a puppy cut. It was only after her breeder invited me to a dog show and I watched the maltese in the show ring that I fell in love with their long flowing gorgeous coat.....and the way it looked as they "pranced" around the ring. Then I went outside to the agility area. Be still my heart - those maltese looked so pretty as their long coats blew in the wind while they were running, jumping, weaving, etc. My mind was made up - I was letting Abellas hair grow into a maltese classic long coat!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

It's never too early to see that beautiful girl!


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Oh heck no I just think it’s beautiful, just curious how long it took. I could never give Sugarplum a showcoat, it would get matted like there’s no tomorrow. Her ears are at a good length now, but I want them just a little longer. I groom her myself and I give her body a puppy cut, a medium length tail, long ears, and a Korean-like face. This prevents a lot of matting, and I can also get away with brushing her ears every other day; her ears have never been matted except when I first got her. Because she’s not used to being groomed, I often have to groom her in increments; her body one day, her head and face another day, and then her legs and feet, which is the most difficult and I usually need someone else to help hold her still and I medicate her. She is just so very guarded of her legs; she doesn’t yelp or cry as if she were in pain and doesn’t jerk her leg away, not does she get aggressive or bite, she just doesn’t like it. And she has had some matting on her paws.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I couldn't resist posting a picture of Abella surrounded with fall decor. As far as I'm concerned fall can't come soon enough. I pulled down a bin with fall foliage from the attic but I haven't decorated the house for Fall yet - perhaps in the next week or two. Last year my house was all decorated by September 1st as I was preparing to go in for my right shoulder torn rotator cuff surgery.... AND I was even thinking of putting up my Christmas tree in September! lol
> What a difference a year makes - Our bodies are amazing!
> 🌻
> 
> ...


She is so beautiful. How old is she?


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thank you. Funny how when I first got Abella I was sure I wanted to keep her in a puppy cut. It was only after her breeder invited me to a dog show and I watched the maltese in the show ring that I fell in love with their long flowing gorgeous coat.....and the way it looked as they "pranced" around the ring. Then I went outside to the agility area. Be still my heart - those maltese looked so pretty as their long coats blew in the wind while they were running, jumping, weaving, etc. My mind was made up - I was letting Abellas hair grow into a maltese classic long coat!
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Abella is beautiful!!! She's absolutely perfect and what I originally intended on getting. 

Whispy is not a real maltese so his hair never stays straight down unless he's just come from the groomer. The real Maltese I had before him had hair that would stay straight. 








I keep his hair long because my groomer prefers it. She even told my hubby that she wouldn't shave it down. Like his hair is part of his personality which is fluffy rather than elegant. Here's a pix after I gave him a bath last week. Please ignore his toy. That gets washed regularly, but he had taken it outside before his bath and well...as you can see...

Lainie


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Paulann, Abella is so beautiful! I love the fall picture and no, it isn't too early.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abella is 6 years old. It took about 1 1/2 years to get her hair longish.....longer than that to get it where I liked it!
> The hardest time was the first year. Think of you having a short layered haircut and letting it grow out to a one length style. It can get very frustrating during that period. I have only once taken Abella to the groomer and that was during that first year - she looked like a mess (a cute mess but still a mess) - I had her shaped and trimmed just a little bit. Other than that one time I have done all of her grooming. Abella and I love that time shared together.
> Are you thinking about a show coat too?
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Paulann, did you have issues with mats or what I consider excessive shedding during her first year after her adult coat came in? Nani turned a year in July and has a long coat. Just in the last several weeks she is getting a ton of mats. I brush her every day usually. Friday night I got all the mats she had around her shoulders out and then we went to bed. Saturday morning she had mats in the same place. The shedding excessive is where I can pick her up and then I will have fur on my shirt. I would appreciate any info from you or anyone else.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Tammy, Brushing a maltese in full coat is definitely a daily job and sometimes twice a day (depending on what activities are going on). I definitely find that Abella matts less and the brush glides through her hair when she is clean and *well conditioned*. If I'm "lazy" and let her bath day stretch out to two weeks her daily brushing is a lot harder to get all her mats out. For me its all about using intense deep conditioners on her coat. I would also make sure that you brush Nani after each walk as wearing a harness while walking can cause mats too. I have found that mats unattended only get bigger and can't be ignored. I'm not sure about what could be causing Nanis shedding - Does she scratch/itch a lot? Not sure if any of this helps.....If I think of anything else I will let you know. Perhaps others here on SM will have additional input/ideas.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Tammy, Brushing a maltese in full coat is definitely a daily job and sometimes twice a day (depending on what activities are going on). I definitely find that Abella matts less and the brush glides through her hair when she is clean and *well conditioned*. If I'm "lazy" and let her bath day stretch out to two weeks her daily brushing is a lot harder to get all her mats out. For me its all about using intense deep conditioners on her coat. I would also make sure that you brush Nani after each walk as wearing a harness while walking can cause mats too. I have found that mats unattended only get bigger and can't be ignored. I'm not sure about what could be causing Nanis shedding - Does she scratch/itch a lot? Not sure if any of this helps.....If I think of anything else I will let you know. Perhaps others here on SM will have additional input/ideas.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Thank you for the information PaulAnn. I do bathe Nani every other week so I will start doing it weekly to see if that helps. What conditioner do you use on Abella? I wonder if her shedding might have been caused by stress. She had her spay and a few weeks later, as graceful as I am, injured both knees and was using crutches which freaked her out. Thanks again.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Happinesstogo said:


> Abella is beautiful!!! She's absolutely perfect and what I originally intended on getting.
> 
> Whispy is not a real maltese so his hair never stays straight down unless he's just come from the groomer. The real Maltese I had before him had hair that would stay straight.
> 
> ...


Liane, 
Thank you for your kind word about Abella. Abella is not what I originally wanted either. I had wanted a 5 or 6 lb maltese - she is 7+ lbs. But as Im sure you will agree all things work out for the best......I love her just the size she is and now am glad she isn't smaller.

Whispy is adorable (maltese or not)! I love the picture of him. I agree his fluffy "longish" coat is perfect for him....and definitely fits his personality - His toy in his mouth also shows his adorable personality! 💞

I better stop procrastinating - today is "spa day" for Abella. Abella is aware of my plans as she is "hiding" in her crate. LOL! Hugs
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## JenMorri88 (Sep 15, 2020)

OMG! I want to make the same picture of my puppy! So cute


----------

